# theCaptn' Arrested!



## [SIL] (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2013)

Fml


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 6, 2013)

how did we live without the internet... this quality entertainment was not available for hundreds of years... succulent Chinese meal


----------



## futureMrO (Sep 6, 2013)

the Australian version of cops is very polite lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 6, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> the Australian version of cops is very polite lol



and there criminals have good spirits


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 6, 2013)

Are you waiting to receive my limp penis??


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 6, 2013)

ah yes, WP visits Australia, and the bloke was arrested for have a succulent Chinese boy


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 6, 2013)

Nov. 2, 1988 11:46 PM ET
SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA SYDNEY, Australia (AP) _ A former chef who dines at expensive restaurants and then pleads poverty has been convicted for the 54th time of refusing to pay for a meal.
Paul Charles Dozsa, 48, dubbed ''the﻿ restaurant runner'' was fined $160 on Monday for refusing to pay a $50 bill at a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 6, 2013)

If that bloke had 3 eyes, no arms and 1 leg with that accent, this's what it would sound like...

I I I, I'm 'armless i'll just 'op in.


----------



## M-Way (Sep 7, 2013)

Ha ha, classic! An articulate serial social nuicance, the best kind.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 8, 2013)

^^enjoys succulent kebab all the time


----------



## M-Way (Sep 8, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^enjoys succulent kebab all the time


  Only served off the best sunday morning pavements.


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 8, 2013)

lol dont think is keep my cool catch a feel without pay


----------



## maniclion (Sep 9, 2013)

I looked away from my screen for a second and imagined Sean Connery in that guys place and it was even better...


----------



## futureMrO (Sep 9, 2013)

favorite video right now


----------

